# Hog stomp



## JT Powell (Jun 20, 2012)

I'll be heading up to Camden AL. tomorrow for the annual hog eradication/ tournament. I'll do my best to post up pics during the hunt, but service ain't great up there so it may be Sunday before I can post. Stay tuned!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

JT Powell said:


> I'll be heading up to Camden AL. tomorrow for the annual hog eradication/ tournament. I'll do my best to post up pics during the hunt, but service ain't great up there so it may be Sunday before I can post. Stay tuned!


Got anymore details on that?

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Still waiting, hope you had some luck?:thumbsup:


----------



## JT Powell (Jun 20, 2012)

Every year we have a tournament up there on some private land to help knock down the population, 4 teams of 4, prizes for biggest hog and highest aggregate.
Mainly a ton of fun and great food, it's a good bit of walking, but it's the most fun I usually have hunting all year.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

JT Powell said:


> Every year we have a tournament up there on some private land to help knock down the population, 4 teams of 4, prizes for biggest hog and highest aggregate. Mainly a ton of fun and great food, it's a good bit of walking, but it's the most fun I usually have hunting all year.


Do y'all use dogs? Had some kinda hunt going on up that way Friday and Saturday. I could here the dogs and occasional shot but assumed rabbit hunters

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Got thermal ??*

Invite me...I'll come and bring my 6.8 with a ATN thermal sight. PLEASE !! --- SAWMAN


----------



## JT Powell (Jun 20, 2012)

No dogs, and I'd take everybody if I could, it took me several years to get an invite to go myself and I'm family!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

SAWMAN said:


> Invite me...I'll come and bring my 6.8 with a ATN thermal sight. PLEASE !! --- SAWMAN


wow! Haven't seen a post by saw man in a while! Maybe I just missed them but glad to see it!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## JT Powell (Jun 20, 2012)

We can't do any night missions Sawman, and this is usually what wins you the money.


----------



## WACKEM&STACKEM! (Dec 9, 2008)

Sturdy Oaks is a fine place!!!


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Camden's Hogs*

Was invited to join a club just south of Camden off of Hwy 41(on the Ala River)several years ago. On my trip around the club saw evidence of a huge hog population. Also some tracks that were as wide as a cig pack is long. 

Huge hogs up there in the Ala Rvr backwater swamps. Good Shootin' guys. --- SAWMAN


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

couple of my pet piggies from up that way. The deer around Camden aint to scared of me but I have yet to see a hog except in pics


----------



## JT Powell (Jun 20, 2012)

The stomp is over and I survived another one, although it will take few days for the pain to subside. I think this is the worst or best hog stop ever with only 10 hogs being killed in two days of hard hunting, the usual amount is in the 50 plus range. Of the 10 that were killed my team took 6, the other 4 went to seperate teams giving us a clean sweep, taking biggest hog, highest head count, and most hogs to individual. We each brought home a Ruger 22-250, had some fun, and ate some great food.


----------



## JT Powell (Jun 20, 2012)

One at a time again


----------



## JT Powell (Jun 20, 2012)

1 more


----------



## JT Powell (Jun 20, 2012)

And another


----------



## JT Powell (Jun 20, 2012)

Last pic, there's two hogs under that mud.


----------



## _Backwoods (Dec 4, 2013)

Try'n Hard said:


> wow! Haven't seen a post by saw man in a while! Maybe I just missed them but glad to see it!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


Yeah figured after the tantrum he threw dogging the forum and how he'd never post again he wouldn't be back. Either way welcome back?


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

JT Powell: nice job!

That looks like a fancy Lodge.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

hsiF deR said:


> JT Powell: nice job! That looks like a fancy Lodge.


fancy smancy I'd say!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Sounds like a very well established and well maintained club!! Good job!


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

Backwoods,never stated that I would never post again. Did offer up my take on gettin' rid of the guns for sale though. And....the large blue letters .....IIRC. 
Please allow me to stay out of trouble. Thanks --- SAWMAN


----------



## _Backwoods (Dec 4, 2013)

SAWMAN said:


> Backwoods,never stated that I would never post again. Did offer up my take on gettin' rid of the guns for sale though. And....the large blue letters .....IIRC.
> 
> If you don't want me to post or if you want me to get all my posts ok'ed by you...I can do that. Anything to avoid another "tantrum". --- SAWMAN


You're right. Don't know where i got that idea from. 




SAWMAN said:


> Please let the advertisers know that I will not be coming on this forum until the "common sense" buying and selling of firearms is allowed again.
> 
> --- SAWMAN


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Thank God retired military guys throw a tantrum every now and then. What keeps this country the greatest in the world! And if that "tantrum" was over pulling the gun for sale section - good for him! That chapped my cheeks also! Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Hmmmmmmmm ???*

JT, any of those guys from P'cola ?? Several look familiar. I believe that one of them belongs to my shooting club. --- SAWMAN


----------



## BlazerBen (Feb 17, 2011)

It was a good time Todd we worked our tails off son, I have the wounds to prove it! Special thanks to Brennan Moore for taking a few extra bushy tails off the place we didn't need and huge cane cutter (potential county record) Till next time!

Ben


----------



## BlazerBen (Feb 17, 2011)

Here is one of Brennans trophy bushy tails


----------



## JT Powell (Jun 20, 2012)

Here's Brennan's cane cutter. Sawman there were several guys from Pensacola hunting with us.


----------



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

Dang man what a rabbit. To heck with the hogs. I got a pack of beagles we need to take up there......tony


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Damn man ...........??*

Unless you are/he is 4'9" that is a good sized wabbitt. I have been watching them on my food plots on dark nights with my thermal. If a coyote comes onto the plot they usually just crouch down and hug the dirt. I guess they figure the yote wont see them. Never seen a coyote grab one....he's usually dead first.

Come to think of it ......maybe the rabbit knows I'm there and figures that I will protect him. --- SAWMAN


----------



## JCW (Oct 27, 2008)

SAWMAN said:


> Unless you are/he is 4'9" that is a good sized wabbitt.
> 
> Brennan is a solid 5'!


----------



## TEM (Jun 1, 2011)

*Pee Wee*

Believe or not, that is his dad in the picture with him and the rabbit


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

TEM said:


> Believe or not, that is his dad in the picture with him and the rabbit


no - Espo

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## auburn17 (Oct 29, 2008)

Y'all just demoted that lodge down a few levels by letting Pee Wee up there, must have been desperate for some entertainment


----------



## JT Powell (Jun 20, 2012)

I've never seen so many people brought to tears by one individual, me included. He kept us rolling both days.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Try'n Hard said:


> no - Espo
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


???


----------



## Rammer Jammer (Oct 1, 2007)

JT, nice meeting you up there. The annual hog stomp is always a blast!! Hate it our team didn't win, but glad for you guys, yall definitely seemed to hunt em hard!! I think I saw ole Blazer ben even had a briar cut on his ear one day, yall must of been crawling around out there!  Those were some sweet rifles, well deserved. Til next year........ :thumbsup:


----------

